# sealing OSB board??



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I want rid of the effect, read somewhere, if I use Latex Primer and then Latex Paint it will do the job. Is this true??? 

Tips hints would be great.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> I want rid of the effect, read somewhere, if I use Latex Primer and then Latex Paint it will do the job. Is this true???
> 
> Tips hints would be great.


I just used a yacht varnish over mine and aquatic sealant in the joints that were a little exposed (too big to get a good seal of vernish on)

As OSB is compact it's rather fullproof against other types so if you are not having a lot of humidity in the enclosure you can get away without sealing at all. 

I havnt heard of the primer / paint method but i'm guessing it would work. Let me know what you come accross dude as i would be interested in seeing what other options there are.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

G.R/Trooper said:


> I just used a yacht varnish over mine and aquatic sealant in the joints that were a little exposed (too big to get a good seal of vernish on)
> 
> As OSB is compact it's rather fullproof against other types so if you are not having a lot of humidity in the enclosure you can get away without sealing at all.
> 
> I havnt heard of the primer / paint method but i'm guessing it would work. Let me know what you come accross dude as i would be interested in seeing what other options there are.


Will do m8 cheers. Its a bit of an emergency viv for my rescue BCI.


----------

